# Contractor ordered wrong window handing, what happens now?



## t60 (Jun 3, 2010)

I specifically asked my GC to order like-for-like windows which were all XO. He told me multiple times he ordered XO and today all the windows are OX. The way my house is laid out (floor obstructions and such), OX will drive us insane. I told the contractor and he's blaming the window company. At this point I can either accept them as-is with a discount or demand that he re-order the correct ones and delay our project by two weeks.

Has anyone run into this before? I'm going to ask that he re-order the correct ones but have a feeling he is going to tell me off. My wife an I are playing around with the windows (they tacked them up) and the handing is driving us nuts. Contract doesn't state handing, but all my old windows were XO.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I would tell hom to reorder... as apparently the opening is an issue.

I would think that even in the absense of a contract specifying XO, normal workenship by your contractor would dictate that he find out.... and your side sounds most plausable.

I had 10 vinyle windows ordered and they sent them in white not beige.... (offered me 1/2 price) luckily I did have paperwork with my order..... but your contractor is not trying to dispute that you ordered XO... he's blaming the factory... he should have the paperwork.

Good luck


----------



## t60 (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks. I apparently spoke too soon -- he called me back within minutes and told me he will offer $1k back (he is still going to make a ton off the windows..I priced them myself), re-order the correct ones with a two week wait, or have the manufacturer send out a tech to flip the window and drill another drain.

I'm just going to wait the two weeks, not worth any amount of money to get this wrong (we are re-doing all the siding).


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

If the manufacturer is in the wrong. They will except the windows back and offer a discount to the purchaser on the new ones. This is done out of good business practice.

If the contractor is wrong. The manufacturer more then likely will charge a restocking fee, or not except the windows back at all. 

Mistakes are mistakes, but in business you have to be accountable.....


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Sounds like he is a good contractor. Mistakes are made. How he handles it speaks volumes about him.


----------



## t60 (Jun 3, 2010)

*sigh* and he took back his word. Apparently the retailer was the one offering the money back, not him. The retailer wants to meet with him in person before doing anything. Still waiting on what is gonna happen. I'm still dumbfounded since I simply stated "XO," yet he, or his subs, went on and on with drawings and explanations which are open to misinterpretation by sales people.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

He will not live there. You will. And while a thousand or two thousand bucks right now might sound like a lot....when you are five years down the road cursing the way the windows work, cole of thousand bucks is not a big deal. Ron


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

You now learnt that you can not take his word. Get things in writing.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

What I don't get is that (at least in my world) XO's are the norm. Special considerations aside that would make an OX necessary a XO is the window most easily operated by a right handed person.

I can order a house worth of XO windows and the supplier never bats an eye. If I made the same order but instead they were all OX's I guarantee my supplier would call me to dbl check that.

Your request was simple, replace what's there with like kind. 

Stand your ground on this and don't let any of their salesman type of bs get to you!


----------



## t60 (Jun 3, 2010)

And I'm hoping the rollercoaster is over at this point. He's now offered me the correct windows at his cost, or keep the wrong windows for a $300 credit (LOL). I'm telling him to get me the right ones. The crappy part is due to his error I have to live with plywood covering my window openings for another two weeks. I live by the coast and it's been quite cold, unfortunately.

What's crazy is I know the retailer is going to charge him at LEAST $1k to take the wrong ones back not to mention his guys are out of work for those two weeks. Opportunity cost (having to shuffle other work) will cost even more. His lesson to learn I suppose.

Let that be a lesson to fellow contractors, spend the 5 minutes educating customers on what XO vs OX handings are, get it in writing, and triple check your order!


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I miss ordered one time..... paid the 25% return charge.... and the custoomer understood the delay....

Sounds like you and your GC are reasonable honest men.

Good going


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> I miss ordered one time..... paid the 25% return charge.


Consider yourself lucky. No window manufacture I've dealt with 'stocks' windows thus no returns.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

kwikfishron said:


> Consider yourself lucky. No window manufacture I've dealt with 'stocks' windows thus no returns.


Windsor..... I'm pretty sure it was the jobber, not manufacturer who took them back.

(I see Depot take them back all the time.... I've gotten some great buys... and apparently from what I've been told by Hd personnel... they take'm back without regard to whose fault...)


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

"He's now offered me the correct windows at his cost," so you already paid for the wronge windows installed and now have to pay for the proper ones? 

Do you have anything that shows the windows you wanted? So you can prove what you asked for.


----------



## t60 (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh, don't get me wrong, he is eating all costs related to his mistake. Not a penny more coming out from my pocket.


----------

